# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Toad Mating

## KellyM

We caught my toads in the act last night. Just wondering if someone has a picture of what the eggs look like so I can keep my eyes out

----------


## Ebony

Hi Kelly, How exciting for you. Here is a photo of the eggs. Good luck :Smile: 


Red-spotted Toads lay their eggs singly. Other North American toads lay their eggs in a string. © Todd Battey

----------


## John Clare

Kelly, next time choose the thread title more carefully - this is a family friendly forum.  Obviously it has been changed.

----------


## KellyM

cool thanks for the pic!

----------

